# مشروع تخرج تخطيط عمراني 2007-2008م



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*المشروع بعنوان: اعادا المخطط الاستراتيجي العام لمدينة سمنود - محافظة الغربية - مصر
الجامعة : جامعة الأزهر - كلية الهندسة - قسم التخطيط العمراني
اعداد : م- محمد نظمي
ت :0109535930 (002) 
خرائط المشروع في المرفقات
( عذرا: لقد قمت بتصغيرها حتى اتمكن من رفعها على المنتدى*​)

ملحوظة: المشروع مكون من 13 لوحة ( معظم اللوحات تحتوي على 4 خرائط للمدينة)


----------



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع خرائط مشروع التخرج*

تابع خرائط مشروع التخرج


----------



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع خرائط مشروع التخرج*

تابع خرائط مشروع التخرج


----------



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*وهذه هي اللوحة الأخيرة

"عذراً ان كنت أطلت عليكم"*


----------



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

هل من طريقة أخرىيمكنني من خلالها ان ارفع بها الصور بمساحتها الفعلية بحيث تكون واضخة ويمكن قرائتها

يا ريت يا جماعة اللي يعرف يخبرني بها 
أفادكم الله


----------



## nazmy6 (25 أغسطس 2008)

*تابع لوحات المشروع*

تابع لوحات المشروع


----------



## nazmy6 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*يعني ما في حد دخل وشاف المشروع وعلق عليه*


----------



## المعماري اسامه (27 أغسطس 2008)

ما تخاف راحوا يردوا عليك بصراحه الحجم صغير ولا يوجد تعليق لعدم رؤية ما خططت لكن مجهود طيب منك


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (27 أغسطس 2008)

thank you 3amal jayid ma3a mazid mina ennajah


----------



## nazmy6 (28 أغسطس 2008)

اليكم المشروع على هذا الرابط مع وضوح الصور بكتيرررررررر
واشكركم على هذه الردود الطيبة


----------



## nazmy6 (28 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط هو : 
http://www.m3mare.com/vb/album.php?albumid=77


----------



## السيد المصرى (28 أغسطس 2008)

مبارك عليكم رمضان 
اشكالنا في رمضان
قبل الافطار هكذا()
وقت الافطار ()
بعد الافطار ( )
السحور ()
كل عام وانتوا بخير


----------



## nazmy6 (28 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Urban planning (26 فبراير 2009)

جهد جباااار

ان شاء الله لي عودة بالتعليق


----------



## العمله (7 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fata_furp (19 مارس 2009)

*من طالب من كلية التخطيط العمراني جامعة القاهرة*

*شكرا وواضح انك عملت مجهود كويس بس الصور مش واضحة بردو........انا طالب تخطيط عمراني القاهرة ولكن ليس من قسم التنمية الاقليمية ولم اتخصص بع*د


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (20 مارس 2009)

_وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.........ومزيد من التقدم...._


----------



## رمق العين (10 أبريل 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## med89 (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووور على مساهمتك الطيبة لكن مازلت في السنة الثانية حتى ابدي راي....


----------



## mayoshka (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عفوا لو ممكن المساعدة فانا ابحث عن مشاريع تخطيط قريبة من البحر او مطلة تماما عليه 
وارجو مساعدتي


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Eng manona (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااا ليك بس الصور مش واضحة ,, انا محتجاها جدا ,, لما بكبرها بتتبكسل ,, ممكن اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## nazmy6 (19 أبريل 2015)

المشروع موجود هنا كاملا
https://www.facebook.com/Eng.M.Nazmy/media_set?set=a.10150501647033879.393317.722268878&type=3


----------



## nazmy6 (19 أبريل 2015)

المشروع موجود هنا كاملا
https://www.facebook.com/Eng.M.Nazmy...2268878&type=3


----------



## nazmy6 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/eng.m.nazmy17


----------

